# Do you prefer the Simulcast at 9V or 24V?



## PedalPCB

A common modification for the Simulcast project is to omit the charge pump and run the circuit at around 9V, like the original Hudson Broadcast.

I'm curious to know how many are taking advantage of the charge pump versus how many are bypassing it.


----------



## Harry Klippton

I only briefly tried pulling the charge pump on my build to see if it would stop squealing


----------



## szukalski

(Talking of the Duocast) I use it depending on the stack, but if I didn't have the option then I doubt I'd miss it.


----------



## Dan0h

Which one is the cleaner of the two settings? The 24v?


----------



## Roberman

I use my pedals almost exclusively in reamping scenarios so it entirely depends on what happens to be working in the mix. I'd say I use both modes equally tbh


----------



## PedalPCB

Harry Klippton said:


> I only briefly tried pulling the charge pump on my build to see if it would stop squealing



Yours squeals?


----------



## Harry Klippton

PedalPCB said:


> Yours squeals?


Yeah. I had to set it aside a few months ago but from what I remember, the squeal only went away with super low gain settings, and was pitch modulated by the low cut


----------



## szukalski

Harry Klippton said:


> Yeah. I had to set it aside a few months ago but from what I remember, the squeal only went away with super low gain settings, and was pitch modulated by the low cut


I had a squealing problem (not pitch modulated) and it was a dodgy charge pump. It was a 7660S but just didn't play right (it worked ok in another pedal). After swapping it around the squeal was gone.


----------



## manfesto

I love the charge pump!

9V dirty channel = nasty splatty fuzz, 24V clean channel = glassy clean boost, 24V dirty channel = surprisingly good distortion

Probably use those three settings pretty equally.

There an advantage besides cost to leaving the pump out? Smaller footprint? Is it part of why the 125B DuoCast is on hold?


----------



## ntuncer

It is strange that with simulcast I'd prefer 9v but with duocast I'd prefer 27v.


----------



## Feral Feline

Bass, headroom. Options=Good!

Poll, as most polls are, is faulty and doesn't offer enough choices.


◉  BOTH 9v & 24v


----------



## nickquack

I actually vastly prefer the 9v over the 24v!


----------



## jesuscrisp

Definitely 24V. If anything I'd omit the 9V option.


----------



## DrVon

I include the charge pump but I usually use the 9v setting. I want all the grit but at a lower volume 😂 Don't want to wake up my kids.


----------



## HamishR

I'm with Jesus. Definitely charge pumped for me.


----------



## szukalski

The option to not include the charge pump and transformer would be great. Some solder pads to jumper if you're making a new revision.

I can't tell the difference without the transformer, and it's a non-standard part (at least for regular builders) which raises the build price significantly.


----------

